# comment mettre mes pages mail en format html



## kaz57 (27 Mai 2007)

Comment mettre des gif animmés dans mes document.
Lorque je les mais sur mes doc ou dans mail ils ne son pas animés


----------



## BernardRey (27 Mai 2007)

Le problème des gifs animés, c'est qu'il faut que le logiciel qui les affiche soit capable de les animer. 

- Si tu affiches tes gifs sur une page web dans un navigateur, ils seront animés (enfin, il devraient l'être). 

- Si tu les envoies dans un courriel, ça dépend du logiciel que tu utilises pour réceptionner le message (et éventuellement un peu de celui qui te sert à envoyer). Thunderbird par exemple, animera les gifs de tous les messages qu'il reçoit. Mais pas forcément Mail ou Entourage.

Il faudrait que tu précises le contexte exact dans lequel tu souhaites les voir animés car, comme tu vois, ce n'est pas forcément une réponse simple qu'on peut apporter à la demande telle que tu l'as formulée pour le moment....


----------



## kaz57 (27 Mai 2007)

je souhaiterai mettre des gifs dans mail qui et sur mac


----------



## Grug (27 Mai 2007)

envois des maisl au format html


----------



## kaz57 (27 Mai 2007)

comment mettre mes mail en format html 
merci d'avance


----------



## kaz57 (27 Mai 2007)

Comment faire pour mettre mes pages mail en format html
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Mai 2007)

Bonsoir

Je crois me souvenir qu'on avait d&#233;j&#224; trouv&#233; la r&#233;ponse &#224; cette question sur ce forum. Il faudrait faire une recherche.

Il avait &#233;t&#233; &#233;voqu&#233; la possibilit&#233; de mettre la signature dans un format ad&#233;quat de mani&#232;re a avoir toujours ses mails envoy&#233;s en HTML.


----------



## BernardRey (27 Mai 2007)

kaz57 a dit:


> je souhaiterai mettre des gifs dans mail qui et sur mac


Mail sait afficher des gifs animés, pour peu qu'ils soient envoyés dans un message en HTML complexe (et pas seulement en pièce jointe). Le problème, c'est surtout que Mail ne sait pas bien envoyer de message en HTML complexe.

Sans rentrer trop dans des explications complexes (que je ne comprends pas forcément moi même - des plus calés dans ces techniques préciseront mieux s'ils passent par là), tu peux considérer qu'il y a dans Mail deux niveaux d'interprétation d'un message. Quand les balises contenues sont des instructions simples (couleur, format, police, images, liens URL) le logiciel de messagerie se débrouille tout seul pour afficher. Et ce niveau là ne sait pas lire l'animation éventuelle d'un gif. Quand le contenu est plus complexe (avec des notions avancées de mise en page) il fait intervenir un deuxième niveau de décodage (je ne connais pas précisément comment fait Mail, peut-être fait-il alors appel au moteur de rendu de Safari ????) qui sait interpréter (entre autres) les animations.

Le problème est un peu le même dans Entourage. mais Entourage peut (avec un AppleScript ou avec Word 2004) envoyer des messages à contenu HTML complexe permettant l'affichage des gifs animés à la réception, y compris dans Mail. Et Thunderbird n'utilise visiblement que du HTML complexe, il n'a donc aucun souci pour envoyer des messages permettant l'affichage des gifs animés. Ni pour afficher l'animation dans un gif animé qui est seulement en pièce jointe.

Pour envoyer avec Mail en HTML complexe, il faut tricher un peu et rajouter une balise qui forcera le basculement de l'interprétation à la réception. Par exemple en insérant dans la signature une balise <table> </table> avec un éditeur HTML. Ensuite, dès qu'on utilise cette signature ça forcera l'interprétation "complexe".

Par contre, à la composition, c'est normal que ça ne s'anime pas. Là, il ne faut pas t'en inquiéter, c'est comme ça.


----------



## kaz57 (27 Mai 2007)

merci pour ta réponcehttp://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/up.gif


----------



## BernardRey (27 Mai 2007)

kaz57 a dit:


> Comment faire pour mettre mes pages mail en format html


Peut-&#234;tre en continuant dans le fil pr&#233;c&#233;dent en plus de la recherche, toujours utile, bien s&#251;r


----------



## MDON (18 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

je reçois souvent des messages sur Mail avec des animations Gif qui marchent très bien.
si je fais un clic droit dessus, j'ai XXXX.gif...

je les enregistre ( .gif) mais si je les copie/colle dans un nouveau message elles ne s'animent pas à l'arrivée !!
je peux les lire avec real player....mais pas automatiquement dans le message dans mail.

Comment faire pour ? 

Je suis en RTF, dois-je choisir text?

merci


----------



## Aliboron (18 Janvier 2008)

MDON a dit:


> Comment faire pour ?


Comme souvent  : en faisant une recherche, qui permet de trouver des solutions à des problèmes analogues (voire identiques).


----------



## MDON (18 Janvier 2008)

Merci,
mais ma question est rappellée ici
j'ai vu le fil que tu dis mais il ne me décrit aucune procédure pour envoyer des anim Gif avec le logiciel MAIL 3.1 qui pourtant les reçoit . et les révèle .

Si moi, j'envoi le gif, il ne s'anime pas ...
Je suis bien avec MAIL et je voudrai savoir si ce logiciel peut envoyer de gif?
pas un autre!


merci


----------



## vleroy (18 Janvier 2008)

oui en passant ton gif sur un site public d'hébergement, ouvir le lien dans safari et pomme I 
et hop ton gif animé en template


----------



## MDON (18 Janvier 2008)

BernardRey a dit:


> Mail sait afficher des gifs animés, pour peu qu'ils soient envoyés dans un message en HTML complexe (et pas seulement en pièce jointe). Le problème, c'est surtout que Mail ne sait pas bien envoyer de message en HTML complexe.
> 
> Sans rentrer trop dans des explications complexes (que je ne comprends pas forcément moi même - des plus calés dans ces techniques préciseront mieux s'ils passent par là), tu peux considérer qu'il y a dans Mail deux niveaux d'interprétation d'un message. Quand les balises contenues sont des instructions simples (couleur, format, police, images, liens URL) le logiciel de messagerie se débrouille tout seul pour afficher. Et ce niveau là ne sait pas lire l'animation éventuelle d'un gif. Quand le contenu est plus complexe (avec des notions avancées de mise en page) il fait intervenir un deuxième niveau de décodage (je ne connais pas précisément comment fait Mail, peut-être fait-il alors appel au moteur de rendu de Safari ????) qui sait interpréter (entre autres) les animations.
> 
> ...



EXCUSE mais je suis pas assez câlé, tu parles de mettre la signature dans un format qui force le html complexe...inserer une balise....comment fait on ? c'est quoi un editeur html?
comment avoir une signature complexe....
merci


----------



## vleroy (18 Janvier 2008)

même question, même solution et même résultat

sur ce fil là


----------



## Aliboron (18 Janvier 2008)

MDON a dit:


> tu parles de mettre la signature dans un format qui force le html complexe...inserer une balise....comment fait on ?


Ben, dans ta signature (par exemple, ça peut aussi être dans le message, peu importe, la signature c'est juste pour que ce soit automatisable, ou pour mettre un gif animé dans la signature) tu tapes (ou tu colles) : <html><head></head><body></body></html> Ensuite, tu sélectionnes ce texte et tu le mets en couleur (par exemple blanche, ce qui le rendra - plus ou moins- invisible), cette étape étant indispensable pour que la magie fonctionne, apparemment.



MDON a dit:


> c'est quoi un editeur html ?


Un logiciel permettant ce composer des pages HTML. Ça peut être TextEdit, Smultron, Word, Dreamweaver, Golive, etc. etc. il y en a plein, tout dépend de ce qu'on veut et sait faire.



MDON a dit:


> comment avoir une signature complexe....


Je suppose que tu veux parler de signature en "HTML complexe". La recette indiquée plus haut te permettra d'y parvenir.

*[MàJ] Ah, ben non, le bug qui permettait cette manip a été corrigé dans la version 3 et on ne peut apparemment plus lui "forcer la main". Bon, ben autant utiliser Thunderbird, alors *


_Bon, ce que j'en dis, moi, les gifs animés, hein..._


----------



## MDON (18 Janvier 2008)

merci,

je fais tous ces essais.

J'ai essayé la méthode de mettre le gif sur un site d'hebergement public de photos.
là, il y a son adresse en html...
j'ai copié cette adresse et l'ai mise dans le message email.
c'est arrivé comme un lien mais comme c'est long, MAIL le découpe en plusieurs bouts interrompant le soulignage !!! donc pas de révélation automatique....


Sinon, je vais essayer la méthode d'ici...
suffit t'il de copier coller cela: <html><head></head><body></body></html>
tel quel pour le mettre en blanc dans la signature ou bien faut il coller <html><head></head><body></body></html> dans un logiciel spécial?

Merci


----------



## Aliboron (18 Janvier 2008)

MDON a dit:


> j'ai vu le fil que tu dis mais il ne me décrit aucune procédure pour envoyer des anim Gif avec le logiciel MAIL 3.1 qui pourtant les reçoit . et les révèle .


Ben Comme indiqué dans ce fil, je viens de tester et de constater que le bug qui permettait de forcer l'interprétation complexe d'un message a été corrigé, et ça ne permet donc plus de "forcer" l'animation des gifs. Abandonnons cette "solution" simple 

Il te reste à essayer Thunderbird pour tes envois animés, ou composer tes pages pour qu'elle s'affichent dans Safari et "Envoyer le contenu de la page par courrier électronique" (menu "Fichier"), le "pomme-I" indiqué par vleroy, en gros.



MDON a dit:


> Si moi, j'envoi le gif, il ne s'anime pas ...
> Je suis bien avec MAIL et je voudrai savoir si ce logiciel peut envoyer de gif ?


Bien sûr qu'il peut envoyer un gif animé. Et la plupart des logiciels permettront de les voir animés (en particulier je crois bien que TOUS les logiciels de messagerie pour PC savent afficher les gifs animés). Mail par contre ne le sait pas si le message n'est pas en format "HTML Complexe", format que Mail ne sait pas générer tout seul lorsqu'on envoie seulement un gif animé dans un message. 

Par contre, en rusant (voir ci-dessus) on peut y arriver et se créer des modèles tout prêts avec des gifs animés comme s'il en pleuvait _(au secours !)_


----------



## MDON (18 Janvier 2008)

j'ai donc essayé la méthode de la signature en mettant <html><head></head><body></body></html>  en blanc, tel quel.

ça arrive....mais en fixe....pas animé
je suis en format RTF, ça a une importance? 
lorsque j'ai mis ce <html><head></head><body></body></html>  dans la signature on m'a demandé si je voulais le mettre en text j'ai dit non...

merci .... pour plus d'info ...

MD


----------



## MDON (18 Janvier 2008)

Rebonsoir,
voilà mes essais:
-mettre le gif sur un hebergeur d'images ok
-j'ai même la version html de l'adresse    http://i32.servimg.com/u/f32/09/03/62/94/th/chat_a10.gif
ouvrir le lien dans safari OK

mais là , tu me dis Pomme I    et ça ???? ça fait rien ??? c'est quoi template?

merci 

on y est presque....

la méthode de mettre <html><head></head><body></body></html>en copié coller dans la signature et de le mettre en blanc ne marche pas ....
l'image arrive, la signature est invisible, mais c'est pas animé....

à+ 

MD


----------



## MDON (18 Janvier 2008)

suite des manip:

si je met la signature en format text , elle redevient noir....
si je la laisse en blanc:
-j'envoi le message en RTF......je reçois sans avoir déclenché l'animation
-j'envoi le message en text ....lorsque je met la signature, elle se met automatiquement en noir.....

quel est l'interet d'avoir apparremen t supprimé cette possibilité?

on m'a indiqué la méthode d'heberger l'image sur un site public  puis de la lire dans safari depuis son lien html....

je reçois ça:
<a href="http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=48&u=10036294"  target="_blank" ><img src="http://i32.servimg.com/u/f32/09/03/62/94/th/chat_a10.gif" border="0" alt="Image hébergée par servimg.com" /></a>
mais le lien est coupé en 2

si je prend la deuxième partie:
http://i32.servimg.com/u/f32/09/03/62/94/th/chat_a10.gif

ça se révele dans safari...
là, on m'a dit de faire pomme I ....pour avoir template....mais rien ne se passe lorque je fais celà...

merci encore .....


----------



## Aliboron (18 Janvier 2008)

MDON a dit:


> si je met la signature en format text , elle redevient noir....


Normal : pas de couleur en texte brut  



MDON a dit:


> quel est l'interet d'avoir apparemment supprimé cette possibilité ?


Ce n'était pas une "possibilité", mais l'exploitation d'un bug qui permettait ce contournement (tout à fait anormal qu'on puisse "faire croire" qu'il y a une balise HTML quand elle est dans le texte du message).



MDON a dit:


> on m'a indiqué la méthode d'heberger l'image sur un site public puis de la lire dans safari depuis son lien html....


Tu n'as pas tout suivi, Une fois la page affichée dans Safari (avec l'image qui bouge) tu fais "Pomme-I" et ça te crée une nouveau message dans Mail en HTML complexe. Mais cette méthode présente un inconvénient : Mail (comme la plupart des logiciels de messagerie) n'affiche pas les images en-ligne directement par mesure de sécurité, il faut donc cliquer sur le bouton "Charger les images" (en haut à droite) ce qui nuit un peu à la spontanéité 

Si l'image ne s'affiche pas, comme ta description le laisse penser, c'est que ta page n'est pas correctement écrite ou copiée. Si je prends la page dont tu donnes le lien http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=48&u=10036294" target="_blank : je colle l'URL dans la barre de Safari, je vois une magnifique Panthère sautillante. Je fais alors "Pomme-I" et Mail s'affiche avec un message correspondant à la fenêtre de Safari. Une fois l'adresse renseignée et le message envoyé, si je regarde dans les messages envoyés, évidemment, les images manquent. Je clique alors sur "Charger les images" et elles s'affichent. Pareil à la réception...

Mais bon, si tu tiens vraiment à faire simple, utilise Thunderbird


----------



## Aliboron (18 Janvier 2008)

MDON a dit:


> Rebonsoir,
> voilà mes essais :


Non seulement c'est inutile de suivre deux fils en même temps pour le même problème, mais en plus ça peut générer beaucoup de confusion...


----------



## vleroy (18 Janvier 2008)

je vous remontre ma signature
comme exemple 

elle a une url sur imageshack
j'ouvre cette url dans safari
j'ouvre mail
depuis la page safari, je fais pomme I
magie 

(roulement de tambour)

mail ouvre un nouveau message et le gif animé est dans le mail    

là je peux le sauvegarder comme modèle (template) ou mettre l'adresse et l'envoyer

C'est d'ailleurs le même principe pour les newsletter   

C'est plus clair?


----------



## Aliboron (18 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> je vous remontre ma signature
> comme exemple
> .../...
> C'est plus clair?


Oui. et, comme indiqué dans l'autre fil, ça présente quand même un inconvénient (à mes yeux majeur) : la plupart pour ne pas dire tous les logiciels de messagerie n'affichent pas spontanément les images en ligne. On peut le faire en cliquant sur le bouton "Charger les images", mais ça tue la spontanéité de l'animation (pour ceux qui aiment ce genre de trucs, hein). 

Personnellement, un message qui m'arrive avec des images en ligne, faut vraiment que ce soit quelqu'un que j'aime beaucoup pour que je les télécharge 

Bon, tout ça pour dire que suivre le même sujet, et la même conversation sur deux fils, c'est tuant (surtout pour discuter de gifs animés)


----------



## divoli (19 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> je vous remontre ma signature
> comme exemple
> 
> elle a une url sur imageshack
> ...



Je ne remet pas en cause la prouesse technique. 

Par contre (si je peux me permettre), ta signature qui clignote, elle attire trop l'oeil durant la lecture de tes posts, et elle finit par devenir gênante et désagréable...


----------



## vleroy (19 Janvier 2008)

son remplacement était prévu, le manque de temps sûrement


----------



## divoli (19 Janvier 2008)

Ah ben là, c'est clair, tu t'es pas foulé !


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Janvier 2008)

Et allez&#8230; 2/3 fois plus de boulot pour avoir le même fil dans deux forums différents&#8230;  

1 - Je déplace dans "Applications"
2 - Je fusionne les deux
3 - Mail c'est plutôt pour "Internet"&#8230;


----------



## MDON (21 Janvier 2008)

Ben , moi, une fois l'animation dans safari, je fais pomme I  et buit !!! rien ! 
....OSX 10.3 ;;;;


----------



## Grug (21 Janvier 2008)

MDON a dit:


> Ben , moi, une fois l'animation dans safari, je fais pomme I  et buit !!! rien !
> ....OSX 10.3 ;;;;


OSX 10.3&#8230; probablement.


----------



## MDON (21 Janvier 2008)

Salut,

Bon, 

 j'ai installé Thunderbird....
J'ai 3 comptes email...je n'en ai mis qu'un sur thunderbird...le reste est sur MAIL.

Pensez-vous qu'il puisse avoir des Bugs faute de 2 logiciels de email?

merci de votre aide mais je n'arrivais même pas avec pomme I sur safari à ouvrir un message dans mail...je suis en OSX10.3...peut être cela la cause !

Et le forçage dans la signature ne marchait pas ...donc ...

Merci de donner vos connaissances, ça me permet de devenir mon C... 
Désolé pour les 2 fils de discussion sur le même sujet, mais ces 2 fils étaient existants...alors j'ai communiqué aux 2.
bonsoir
MD


----------



## MDON (22 Janvier 2008)

re-bonjour,

J'ai donc installé thunderbird.

ça m'a permis de constater que si je mets un gif dans ma signature sur MAIL et que j'envoi le message depuis MAIL en le récupérant sur thunderbird,  là il arrive animé.

donc il devrait arriver animé dans la + part des boites email.... outlook etc ????
par contre lorsque je récupère ce massage dans MAIL il ne le révèle pas animé...

Alors que Mail reçoit des messages depuis un PC qui s'animent.... 

Finalement, je pense que je peux envoyer des gif par MAIL sauf  à les récupérer sur MAIL.

bizarre tout ça !

Thunderbird envoi et reçoit en animé...dans tous les cas...

qu'en pensez-vous?

Autre chose, je n'ai pas trouvé de signatures à inclure dans Thunderbird.
j'ai installé quick text pour ça...mais là, il ne semble pas possible d'avoir un logo, animé ou non ... dommage, c'est donc moins bien que MAIL ? 
ou bien faut il un autre plug? 

merci


----------



## Aliboron (22 Janvier 2008)

MDON a dit:


> qu'en pensez-vous ?


Revoir les descriptions plus haut : Mail ne sait pas générer du HTML complexe tout seul. Et, contrairement à de nombreux logiciels de messagerie, ne sais pas interpréter les animations des gifs s'ils ne sont pas dans un document HTML complexe. 

Thunderbird sait interpréter les animations des gifs dans tous les cas de figure et envoie du HTML complexe dans tous les cas de figure. Ce qui explique tes observations.

Pour les signatures, Thunderbird n'a pas de champs adaptés mais recourt à des fichiers externes. Rien n'est parfait, on te dit


----------



## MDON (22 Janvier 2008)

bonsoir,

tu dis Mail ne sait pas gerer du html seul...or, j'ai glissé un gif tel quel dans ma signature sur mail et j'ai envoyé le message pour le récupérer par thunderbird...

Le gif est arrivé animé !

ce que thunderbird sait faire, ne pensez-vous pas qu'outlook le peut ? et autre logiciels mail de window?

..... pourtant dans mail, je reçois des anim venant des PC....donc mail sait les lire.

à+


----------



## Aliboron (22 Janvier 2008)

Bon, ça tourne au gag 


MDON a dit:


> tu dis Mail ne sait pas gerer du html seul...or, j'ai glissé un gif tel quel dans ma signature sur mail et j'ai envoyé le message pour le récupérer par thunderbird...
> Le gif est arrivé animé !


Voir plus haut (bis) : c'est normal, Thunderbird interprète l'animation dans tous les cas. Même quand c'est Mail qui envoie, peu importe le format.



MDON a dit:


> ce que thunderbird sait faire, ne pensez-vous pas qu'outlook le peut ? et autre logiciels mail de window ?


Non seulement je le pense, mais je l'ai même écrit (et plusieurs fois). Il y a des tas de logiciels qui savent interpréter l'animation des gifs. Mais Mail ne le sait pas s'ils ne sont pas dans un message en HTML complexe.



MDON a dit:


> ..... pourtant dans mail, je reçois des anim venant des PC.... donc mail sait les lire.


Mail sait les lire quand ils sont dans un message en HTML complexe (formta de messages que de nombreux logiciels de messagerie savent faire, dont ceux que tu cites et aussi Thunderbird). Par contre, comme Mail ne sait pas de lui même faire un message en HTML complexe, il ne sait pas interpréter l'animation des gifs dans les messages envoyés par Mail.

J'ai un peu l'impression de me répéter, non ?


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Janvier 2008)

MDON, le problème c'est que les résultats varient énormément selon le format utilisé par l'expéditeur, mais aussi et surtout selon le logiciel de messagerie du destinataire et son paramétrage.

Une image qui apparaît en fond de page à l'émission peut se retrouver insérée dans le texte à l'arrivée, et une image insérée dans le texte peut se retrouver un pièce jointe. De plus, même si l'affichage voulu des images est possible, il se peut que la fonction soit désactivée sur le poste du destinataire.


En fait, il n'y a jamais de garantie que tout se passera bien, parce qu'il n'y a pas réellement de standard au niveau de la présentation des messages complexes.

Le minimum qu'on peut attendre des systèmes de messagerie, c'est de pouvoir transmettre du texte, mais non formaté et sans caractères spéciaux (ni voyelles accentuées), avec éventuellement des pièces jointes, mais pas trop grosses ni dans des formats susceptibles de contenir des virus (sous peine d'être bloquées).

Tout le reste (affichage d'images, restitution de la mise en page et du formatage du texte, accusés de réception, etc.) ça ne fonctionne qu'au petit-bonheur-la-chance.


Si tu veux obtenir quelque chose de précis à la réception de tes messages, alors mets-toi dans la configuration exacte de ton destinataire (OS+logiciel+paramétrage) et fais des essais en t'envoyant des mails.


----------



## MDON (22 Janvier 2008)

OK,

j'ai pigé...enfin, faut dire que tout ça comme dit pascal en plus est "variable"...effectivement sur thunderbird j'ai une possibilité de choix d'envoi en HTML ...; et de reception....
Lorsque je reçois un email en html complexe sur MAIL il va interpréter  le html et donc révéler l'animation...
même si sur MAIL elle n'est pas en html à la production.

MAIL à la réception reçoit des animations... lorsqu'elles proviennent de logiciels qui les ont envoyé en html....
MAIL ne produisant pas de HTML complexe, si je récupère sur MAIL ce qui a étét envoyé par MAIL, il n'y aura pas de HTML complexe donc pas d'animation...

Toutefois, en envoyant par MAIL une animation, le logiciel de reception l'animera SI celui ci  est paramétré en HTML complexe....comme je l'ai fait sur thunderbird...

Bon, tout ça pour savoir en gros :

Si j'envoi des animations par MAIL elles fonctionneront sur tout logiciel paramétré pour lire en html...
en gros: OUTLOOK, et la plus-part des logiciels Window non?

et entourage??? au fait???

Donc pour moi, je peux alors rester avec MAIL....si les autres reçoivent en html complexe...ça marchera dans 90% des cas? 

Merci de votre participation....mais quand on ne connait RIEN à un sujet .... il faut le temps de receuillir les info en entier... 
Comment expliquer le fonctionnement d'une télévision à quelqu'un qui ne connaîtrait pas l'existance des ONDES....

MD


----------



## MDON (22 Janvier 2008)

ça me rappele mes profs de math.....
combien de fois faut répéter et sous combien de formes différentes pour pénétrer le cerveau de l'élève???


----------



## Aliboron (22 Janvier 2008)

MDON a dit:


> Si j'envoi des animations par MAIL elles fonctionneront sur tout logiciel paramétré pour lire en html...
> en gros: OUTLOOK, et la plus-part des logiciels Window non ?


Oui. Dans 90% des cas, comme tu dis.



MDON a dit:


> et entourage ??? au fait ???


Non. Entourage a, grosso modo, le même comportement que Mail (en fait lorsqu'on veut faire du HTML complexe avec Entourage, on le fait avec Word).



MDON a dit:


> Donc pour moi, je peux alors rester avec MAIL....si les autres reçoivent en html complexe...ça marchera dans 90% des cas ?


Oui. et puis il faut aussi tenir compte des goûts et des couleurs. Personnellement, les gifs animés, ça m'a un peu amusé au début mais maintenant je vis très bien sans  En fait, j'utilise presque exclusivement le format texte brut (habitudes de vieil internaute, je sais)...


----------



## MDON (22 Janvier 2008)

Oui,

mais pour moi, je suis Luthier et j'aimerai bien mettre ça dans ma signature:

Voir la pièce jointe 16085


c'est pas vraiment agressif !!!


----------



## ginja (27 Septembre 2008)

hello,
je veux envoyez des mails en gif sur mac sans passer par la pièce jointe.
donc j'ai bien suivis vos instruction, glisser l'image dans le navigateur internet explorer, puis pomme I , ou envoyer cette image par courier electronique, je vois cette phrase ecrite mais impossible de l'activer, de cliquer dessus, pourquoi?
est ce qu'il y a une autre manip anexe a faire? 

merci BCP !


----------



## vian (27 Septembre 2008)

INTERNET EXPLORER ?????


----------



## Aliboron (27 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !



ginja a dit:


> je veux envoyez des mails en gif sur mac sans passer par la pièce jointe.


Avec quel logiciel (dans quelle version) veux-tu envoyer une image. Quand tu dis "sans passer par la pièce jointe" que faut-il comprendre exactement ? Tu veux insérer l'image dans le corps du message ou mettre les références d'une image en ligne (hébergée sur un site internet) ? Quelles sont les instructions que tu as suivies ? Parce que l'utilisation d'Internet Explorer, qui n'est plus développé depuis des années pour le Mac, ça paraît un peu étonnant (t'as qu'à voir la surprise de vian) 


Bon, l'est jamais trop tard pour bien faire : ce topic déménage dans leforum où il aurait du être ouvert dès le départ !


----------



## filalakena (24 Décembre 2008)

question générale pour le site 
pourquoi ne pas regrouper les topics parlant de mail (par exemple) sous la même sous-rubrique et ainsi de suite selon le thème ? si c'est possible c'est plus facile de les retrouver pour justement éviter les doublons?
thanks au site


----------

